# Springer Fork Utility



## Vetteman61 (Jun 19, 2020)

Does a front springer fork actually improve the ride quality or is it mostly for show?

thanks,


----------



## AndyA (Jun 19, 2020)

My two-cents worth is that the only sprung forks that actually provide a benefit are on mountain bikes and then only when they are actually ridden on trails with roots and rocks. When I have ridden a bike with a sprung front end, I keep looking at the front tire because it feels like it's flat. As far as show, some of those springers certainly look cool.

p.s. A few weeks ago someone gave me a 16" kiddie bike with full suspension: sprung front end and soft tail. It weighted about twice as much as an average 16" bike. Truly one of the most ridiculous things I've seen.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 19, 2020)

I think the cantalever Springer's (like those on the Schwinn Krates) work well. Rat trap Springer's are more for looks.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 19, 2020)

There's a cushioning  benefit to hands, wrists  arms and shoulders but, it also depends on how strong the spring is. Too strong and just a heavier bike. Too weak and it just heavy a depressed pivot and it's awkward. A good spring can be adjusted to suite your type of activity. Other than trial and error, it can be difficult to determine which and who's spring, Schwinn's heavy type, standard and some weak springs from the 50's and maybe 60'sor even an aftermarket. I have a couple og 55's, 1 is weak the other standard but my 96-7cruiser deluxe on 95 phantom centenial  frame and 98 anniversary on crap frame are just right and can feel extra comfort so, ride em most frequently. Albeit chrome is crappy. Never tried a 1980-81 'cruiser deluxe. And 60's standard should feel like my 90's which I haven't ridden since way back when but seems I had no probs with adjusting and flex. .


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 19, 2020)

I've always found them a spongey gimmick, even on mountain bikes unless you are dealing with rocks and roots at speed.  And as an old fat guy, the front springs on ballooners are the worst.  Not something I want on any bike I actually ride. They look cool but are not an asset.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have just about all varieties and some are good-CWC Shockmaster and some are not so good-Monark 'pencil' spring fork. A lot of it has to do with these springs being 80 years old and a bit worn out on some bikes. Personally I like a well functioning spring fork. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vetteman61 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the replies.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 6, 2020)

Depends on how much you weigh. If you're a light weight, you won't compress the spring when the bike hits a bump.  If you're a heavy weight, you'll compress the spring as soon as you take your feet off the ground.  With my 220 lbs, I had to put a heavy duty Whizzer spring on my 52 Schwinn ballooner.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 6, 2020)

I HAVE ALWAYS LIKED THE KNEE ACTION OF THE SCHWINN SPRING.
YOU HAVE TO REALIZE BACK IN THE DAY THE PHANTOM AND B6 BIKES
WERE DESIGNED FOR 120 POUND BOYS NOT MEN.  IN LAST TEN  YEARS
OR SO  MY WEIGHT HAS GONE DOWN DONE TO 135.  JUST ABOUT RIGHT.

ANOTHER GOOD FEATURE I USED THE HEAVY DUTY SPRING FORK WAS A ON A TANDEM 
THAT  MY WIFE AND I SAILED THRU THE FOREST PRESERVE TRAILS.


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I have just about all varieties and some are good-CWC Shockmaster and some are not so good-Monark 'pencil' spring fork. A lot of it has to do with these springs being 80 years old and a bit worn out on some bikes. Personally I like a well functioning spring fork. V/r Shawn



Agreed. The CWC Shockmaster that I had recently was the first one that made me say "hey, there actually is something useful to having a spring fork on a bicycle."


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2020)

NOTHING BETTER THAN A SCHWINN KNEE ACTION 'SPRING' FORK AND/OR
SCHWINN CYCELOCK!


----------

